# There's still hope for SQ HU's (but not in America, LOL)



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Check this out:









It's basically an all in one P9 on steroids.
4 way active, T/A, 31 band eq, auto eq and T/A, four 24 bit DAC's.
Still no official pricing and not officially on sale, but it's going to be a sick HU.
And NOT available in the US. 
More info here:

New competition grade CD Tuner DEX-P99RS - Pioneer Europe
DEX-P99RS Pioneer Car Audio - CD Player - Car*Entertainment

J.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Lee pointed me to a link... it is actually supposed to hit here ... who knows when, though.


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

That is frigging sexy.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

^^ Yeah, this thing has me seriously considering how often I listen to the radio. Maybe after a few years when they aren't such a hot item, i'll try to pick one up. If they come to the US, that would be great, but that would likely delay my ability to find a good deal on one. I figure if they come out in Japan next year, they won't come out here for a year or two after, then I have to wait another year or two before the price will be reasonable. If they just release them in Europe, I could end up picking one up sooner if I decide to sacrifice the tuner.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

and it's not ****ing silver...


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Damn. I think I could live without pause and mute on the face for that beauty.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ that's what the remote is for.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Here is the the crossover layout:

DEH-P01 - ????


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

That is a beautiful head unit...... 

I love the design and well the spec are just killer


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I got a quote getting the Carrozzeria DEH-P01, the Japanese version of this HU, shipped for just over $1k. I am seriously thinking about ordering it. It also has USB instead of the old Pioneer iPod control. Also, I have read that the ipbus XM and Sirius tuners work on the Japanese HUs so I am confident the HD Radio tuner will as well for US FM/AM on this deck.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Talk Audio Forums - View Single Post - Anybody know if a version of this Pioneer is coming to the UK?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

"The DEX-P99RS also offers versatile connections. A wide range of audio players can be connected via the direct USB (cable supplied) input. The USB connection is connected straight with the DSP section, providing a better sound quality than regular USB head units, making it possible to play high quality lossless audio from you USB device along with a wide range of iPod models and the iPhone using the optional cable (CD-IB10II)."

Who wants my P9??


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

very nice.... 1k. So how much here? Like 700?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Here-I-Come said:


> Here is the the crossover layout:
> 
> DEH-P01 - ????


 If those are the x-over options, they finally took care of the limitations of the P9, ODR with the midrange-midbass limitations.

J.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Without all of the paypal fees, commission fees and duties the actual price of the deck is around $850 US


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

One of the few new HU I would actually open my wallet for.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> "The DEX-P99RS also offers versatile connections. A wide range of audio players can be connected via the direct USB (cable supplied) input. The USB connection is connected straight with the DSP section, providing a better sound quality than regular USB head units, making it possible to play high quality lossless audio from you USB device along with a wide range of iPod models and the iPhone using the optional cable (CD-IB10II)."
> 
> Who wants my P9??


which is exactly why I'm wanting one.

the p99 looks like a very good option for folks like us. Mark brought up a good point though... it probably doesn't have digital out if it's an all in one DSP/headunit.

I can't get a hold of the manual to find out for sure, though.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I can't get a hold of the manual to find out for sure, though.


I've also been looking for it with no luck.
Unless you can read Japanese.

http://www3.pioneer.co.jp/manual/manual_pdf.php?m_id=3983

http://www3.pioneer.co.jp/manual/manual_select.php?p_nm=DEH-P01&chr=&page=2

It doesnt seem to have optical out.
I only see RCA's and IP-Bus.

J.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

japanese??...

I'm having trouble keeping this stuff straight now, fellas.

There's the p99 (UK) and the p01 (japan). 

The p01ii looks more like the p9 here but black. In fact, I believe it is the Japanese p9.

The p99 looks to me more like an 800prs than a p9 of any sort. I believe this is an all new design and is 4-way active out of the box.

So, I believe they're entirely different units.

To sum it up:
p9= p90rs (UK) = p01 (japan)

p99 (uk) = nothing... brand new design

The p99 again might not even have digital in/out. All the p9 deviants do according to the specs on the links. 
p99 does 4-way active out of the box. The p9's can't. 
p99 has 4 24bit DACs. Don't know about the p9's.

Seems to be that the p99 is actually cheaper, surprisingly. Given that, I'd feel more obliged to compare it to a 800prs than anything else although it does have 31band EQ instead of 16band. And in that case, I'd think that the p90/p9/p01 would still be the top tier, though Pioneer UK's site shows otherwise. 

If I'm wrong, someone tell me. But I spent a little while today tracking this info down (along with trying to track down sources for buying one of these; originally wanting just the p90rs for the black face) and I keep coming to this same conclusion.


Again, fwiw, I'd simply try the p99 based on the upgraded ipod compatibility. But I'd still love to have that black faced p9... p90.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> which is exactly why I'm wanting one.
> 
> the p99 looks like a very good option for folks like us. Mark brought up a good point though... it probably doesn't have digital out if it's an all in one DSP/headunit.
> 
> I can't get a hold of the manual to find out for sure, though.


The lack of a digital out would not be a dealbreaker for me... the only reason someone would need one would be to use a processor, which you would definitely not need running this HU. Most amps are still analog in, so unless you needed to run another processor for some crazy reason or are wanting to do some sort of carputer setup, I'll take this just as it sits.


----------



## stefenboy (Sep 26, 2007)

WOW thats a very very nice deck. Thanks alot for the news Jorge. and Guys for the links... hope we can keep updating this until we get it here in the US. can't wait for one of these.. so so nice. =)


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> The lack of a digital out would not be a dealbreaker for me... the only reason someone would need one would be to use a processor, which you would definitely not need running this HU. Most amps are still analog in, so unless you needed to run another processor for some crazy reason or are wanting to do some sort of carputer setup, I'll take this just as it sits.


Totally agree.
I don't see a need for an optical out either.
Just this directly to the amps.

J.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

doitor said:


> Totally agree.
> I don't see a need for an optical out either.
> Just this directly to the amps.
> 
> J.


Yea you guys have a point for sure.
But, in my case I'd be buying this (assuming I could find one and could afford it) to replace a p9. I'd be expecting a great transport but with better ipod control. 
If the p9 had alpine's ipod control I'd have no desire for anything else. All this headunit swapping I've been doing the past few months always circles back around to the need for me to have solid ipod controls. I truthfully do not like having to control the ipod by hand directly from the ipod. So, having said all that, I hope that this unit is all its cracked up to be. It would definately work for a solid replacement for the 800prs here, assuming the transport and in/outs aren't what the p9 is.


----------



## NoTraction (Aug 10, 2008)

Hopefully the HU will come to the US soon


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is where it gets confusing. Japan has the DEX/DEQ-P01II which is the new P9 combo and the have the DEH-P01 that just came out that is all in one. It also has a 50x6 external amp that I can't seem to find out if it comes with it or is an option.

The DEH-P01 seems to be either similar to or the same as the UK DEH-P99RS.

So far no word if this is coming to the US which is why I am looking to import.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

03blueSI said:


> Here is where it gets confusing. Japan has the DEX/DEQ-P01II which is the new P9 combo and the have the DEH-P01 that just came out that is all in one. It also has a 50x6 external amp that I can't seem to find out if it comes with it or is an option.
> 
> The DEH-P01 seems to be either similar to or the same as the UK DEH-P99RS.
> 
> So far no word if this is coming to the US which is why I am looking to import.


I agree with you.
Bikin is WRONG.

P9 (USA) = P90 (Europe) = DEX/DEQ-P01II (Japan)
DEH-P01 (Japan) = DEX-P99RS (Europe)

J.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ that's what the remote is for.


I hate remotes. For a TV it's cool, I mean it is 20ft away from me on a regular basis, for my radio it's less than 2ft, why do I need a remote for basic functions?

If the 880PRS had pause or mute on the face, I'd still be using it. Those were the two biggest reasons I left it. I can't stand flipping through menus just to pause the damn thing.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Why do all of these companies hate us so much. We are into SQ as well!!


----------



## stefenboy (Sep 26, 2007)

i wonder how will this sound compared to the Bitone? so bikinpunk is the P9 combo better or that Bitone?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Here-I-Come said:


> Here is the the crossover layout:
> 
> DEH-P01 - ????


Hey, they removed the restrictions on the Low (midbass) HP and Mid (midrange) HP. That's the biggest beef I have with mine. One of the best things about the P9 unit is the remote and this P99 one looks slick.


----------



## stefenboy (Sep 26, 2007)

bose301s said:


> Why do all of these companies hate us so much. We are into SQ as well!!



Maybe they know people in the US is not spending like people in other Countries?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

doitor said:


> I agree with you.
> Bikin is WRONG.
> 
> P9 (USA) = P90 (Europe) = DEX/DEQ-P01II (Japan)
> ...


I think we agree. The p01 I'm talking about is the p01ii. 

The *deh* is the confusing part. So, now we're on the same track

de*h*-p01 = dex-p99
1D DVD/CD CD - DEH-P01

de*x*-p01 = dex-p9 or deh-p9?
DEX-P01 II JAPAN ONLY MODEL [DEX-P01 II] - $1,350.00 : Japan Auto Sound, High End Japanese Car Audio


Man, the 'h' and 'x' part are confusing me!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

FoxPro5 said:


> Hey, they removed the restrictions on the Low (midbass) HP and Mid (midrange) HP. That's the biggest beef I have with mine. One of the best things about the P9 unit is the remote and this P99 one looks slick.


Yes they did.
There are still some restrictions on the tweeter, but the rest seem to be non restricted.

HIGH: LPF: 5khz - 20 khz. HPF: 800 hz- 20 khz 
MID: LPF: 800 hz - 20 khz. HPF: 20 hz - 20 khz
LOW: LPF: 20 hz - 20 khz. HPF: 20 hz - 20 khz
SUB: LPF: 20 hz - 20 khz. HPF: 20 hz - 20 khz

All go from PASS up to 36 db slopes, except for the HIGH out that doesnt have THRU.

J.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

If this unit is going to be around $850, thats That not a bad prices considering the level of tuning and processing you get. You can even to auto EQ and TA (if its the standard pioneer auto eq, no thank)



stefenboy said:


> i wonder how will this sound compared to the Bitone? so bikinpunk is the P9 combo better or that Bitone?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/778592-post1582.html


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

If this comes to the US there may be a large influx of p9s for sale.

With the x-over settings it looks even more promising.

I would definitely be interested in the black since the silver clashes badly with my car.


----------



## RowJoe (Nov 14, 2008)

bass_lover1 said:


> I hate remotes. For a TV it's cool, I mean it is 20ft away from me on a regular basis, for my radio it's less than 2ft, why do I need a remote for basic functions?
> 
> If the 880PRS had pause or mute on the face, I'd still be using it. Those were the two biggest reasons I left it. I can't stand flipping through menus just to pause the damn thing.


Some may say a remote will help keep the face in better condition versus touching it with your fingers (oil, dirt, etc.). You could just clean it, but the remote makes it easier if you're lazy/paranoid.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Yea you guys have a point for sure.
> But, in my case I'd be buying this (assuming I could find one and could afford it) to replace a p9. I'd be expecting a great transport but with better ipod control.
> If the p9 had alpine's ipod control I'd have no desire for anything else. All this headunit swapping I've been doing the past few months always circles back around to the need for me to have solid ipod controls. I truthfully do not like having to control the ipod by hand directly from the ipod. So, having said all that, I hope that this unit is all its cracked up to be. It would definately work for a solid replacement for the 800prs here, assuming the transport and in/outs aren't what the p9 is.


The iPod control on the P9 definitely isn't what Alpine's is. The interface on the W200 was probably the best iPod interface I've ever used. I too would be buying this to replace the P9 but have better iPod/USB control. According to the initial link Jorge posted, this is meant to do just that: 



> The DEX-P99RS is designed to replace (and advance the performance of) the award-winning DEX-P90RS and DEQ-P90RS Pioneer CD tuner and processor package, which is highly popular with enthusiasts... Many of the key technologies included in the DEH-P99RS have been inspired by Pioneer’s top notch ODR Optical Digital Reference System, such as the chip sets used in the powerful DSP and D/A converters. The latest evolutions of these components allow advanced performance while simultaneously falling in cost. The unit is therefore way more affordable than Pioneer’s DEX-P90RS and DEQ-P90RS package – the current CD tuners of choice for audiophiles...


The USB iPod interface on the newer Pioneer headunits is much better than those that use the CD-IB100II and is much more on par with Alpine's speed/ease of use. 

On top of having a better iPod/USB interface, if this thing really is on par with a P9 in terms of transport/DSP quality, count me in for sure. 

BlueSi- would you mind sharing your source for the overseas order you mentioned, and is that the Japanese model or the UK version?


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

If we could put together a group buy of about 10 of these, we probably could get them for around $850. I'd be in for sure. I've wanted this since I first saw it about a month ago.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mooble said:


> If we could put together a group buy of about 10 of these, we probably could get them for around $850. I'd be in for sure. I've wanted this since I first saw it about a month ago.


Let's put that together for sure. My P9 combo will be up for sale if we can make it happen.


----------



## stefenboy (Sep 26, 2007)

^ i'll be the 2nd one if this is really going to happen. but i will keep my p9 combo.


----------



## linkage8822 (Aug 31, 2008)

Mooble said:


> If we could put together a group buy of about 10 of these, we probably could get them for around $850. I'd be in for sure. I've wanted this since I first saw it about a month ago.


Hi Folks! 

I posted the links to the new Carrozzeria DEH-P01 a couple weeks back I believe. I realize that there is a lot of interest to you guys stateside on this board. I have a friend who runs an install shop close to where I live. I am going to be asking him if he'd be interested in exporting some of these over to the US to a handful of folks here. He is Japanese and I am American. Together it may or may not work out, but I will see what I can come up with. He is a true audiophile(car and home) and is one of the nicest guys I know. 
Thing is I am currently out of town until 7/20. I will see him the day or next day I get back home. I will let folks here know at that time what I come up with. 

I am not doing this for my own gain by no means, as I am not in the business. Just a nice gesture to help out some fellow DIY'ers and some guys and gals from the good'ol US of A! More to come on this when I get back home. 

I am currently running the DEX-P01II/DEQ-P0II combo and love it to death. I mentioned in another thread but these are starting to pop up for sale on the auction sites here now that the DEH-P01 has hit the market. However, there has been word from folks that the sound of the DEX combo is still sweeter. the DEH, as folks have mentioned has the advantage of the plug in USB and everything being all in one. 
BTW, the external 6ch amp comes with it. 

More to come on this when I get back home at the end of the week. Hopefully, these just end up becoming available and all will be solved!


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Awesome. Let us know. If the deal is better than Y94,030 then I am in. That is the lowest price I have been able to get it imported.

The place I went through for the quote is OOPARTS International, Inc. [JDM High Performance Parts / SPL Tuning Parts Supplier] You can order directly us.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

linkage8822 said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> I posted the links to the new Carrozzeria DEH-P01 a couple weeks back I believe. I realize that there is a lot of interest to you guys stateside on this board. I have a friend who runs an install shop close to where I live. I am going to be asking him if he'd be interested in exporting some of these over to the US to a handful of folks here. He is Japanese and I am American. Together it may or may not work out, but I will see what I can come up with. He is a true audiophile(car and home) and is one of the nicest guys I know.
> Thing is I am currently out of town until 7/20. I will see him the day or next day I get back home. I will let folks here know at that time what I come up with.
> ...



Ok, I am a moron! Some may be confused but the above post was made by ME. I WAS "linkage8822" almost year ago when I first visited this site. My first child was born and everything else took a back seat. Well when I wanted to get started back again with my install I came back to this site and relealized I had forgotten my info and just decided to make a new profile name which is now "nirschl." Either way I am still a bit of a newbie to the site and do not want to cause any confusion. I bought a new desk top and usually visit here form there under "nirschl" and since I am on the road I have my laptop. Well for some reason it is still logged in from months back under "linkage8822." Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## simplyclean (Jan 23, 2009)

When did these decks come out in JDM/UKDM land? When did the P9 come out in North America and when were the JDM/UKDM versions first available? Before we got the P9? Maybe we'll get this new hotness next year.....


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is the lineage. The Pioneer RS-D2 came out I want to say in the mid to late 90s. It is the deck that all of these other decks can trace their lineage to. The DEX-P9/DEQ-P9 I want to say are from 2002. The Euro DEX/DEQ-P90 came out around 2005-2006. The Japanese DEX/DEQ-P01II came out about a year ago. The Japanese DEH-P01 came out about a month-2 months ago and the Euro DEX-P99RS only came out this week and isn't available in stores yet.

With the timing of the Euro and Japanese units there may be an announcement in the US in the near future, but this would be surpirsing since there was no mention of it at the Pioneer Roadshow.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nirschl said:


> Ok, I am a moron! Some may be confused but the above post was made by ME. I WAS "linkage8822" almost year ago when I first visited this site. My first child was born and everything else took a back seat. Well when I wanted to get started back again with my install I came back to this site and relealized I had forgotten my info and just decided to make a new profile name which is now "nirschl." Either way I am still a bit of a newbie to the site and do not want to cause any confusion. I bought a new desk top and usually visit here form there under "nirschl" and since I am on the road I have my laptop. Well for some reason it is still logged in from months back under "linkage8822." Sorry for the mix up.



you're the guy I pm'd a few days ago. lol... I was like 'maybe it was this linkeage guy'. Now I'm good.

Definately keep us posted.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

very classy looking. I think this will be a great unit if it ever sees the light of day here.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Adding a bit more… now that I’ve got this whole ‘h’ and ‘x’ portion figured out…

It would seem to me that the better deal would be the UK version rather than the Japanese version simply because you’re not paying for an amp (that comes with the Jap version) and you won’t have to buy an FM converter which would be another $50 or so. 

The problem is that the UK version hasn’t hit yet. So, I guess if you're really eager to get one now you would go with the Japanese version. I'm hoping we can possibly get a group buy going on the UK version. Would anyone be interested? I don't have sources in the UK myself but have been emailing some shops there.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

MRSP in the UK is going to be £1249.99.
That's $2037 USD.

J.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

It just sucks that we have to pay duty twice. I guess it depends on what price someone would be willing to give us on a group buy. I would want something lower than MSRP for sure.



doitor said:


> MRSP in the UK is going to be £1249.99.
> That's $2037 USD.
> 
> J.


WTF! Why? It's half that price in Japan. I'll pay the $100 shipping from Japan, thanks. I couldn't care less about radio anyway and I can sell the amp as a novelty.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ if anyone can read japanese, I found them for $828 USD. I can't read a word other than the product and price though, lol.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

doitor said:


> MRSP in the UK is going to be £1249.99.
> That's $2037 USD.
> 
> J.


/thread. dealbreaker.


$1000 is a stretch for me. So $2000 is DEFINITELY a stretch. You guys with deep pockets, enjoy!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

SO... when did Bikin get a p9?


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's the DEH-P01

Google Translate

If 8 or 10 people wanted these, we could find someone to ship them from Japan. It would also save us a ton on shipping to have them all in one box. They are selling for $890 on yahoo auctions.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Mooble said:


> If 8 or 10 people wanted these, we could find someone to ship them from Japan. It would also save us a ton on shipping to have them all in one box.


It might save some on shipping, but customs would tear us a new one.

J.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Man, the 'h' and 'x' part are confusing me!


That's the easy part. "H" = *H*igh power "X" = No power. A "P" after the dash is the bus system ("M" was their old bus) and Cassette heads were "KE*" and CD units were "CD*" so an older cassette unit on the M-Bus and with a built in amp would be something like KEH-M600. 

They seem to have moved to "DE*" for everything now though.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bass_lover1 said:


> I hate remotes. For a TV it's cool, I mean it is 20ft away from me on a regular basis, for my radio it's less than 2ft, why do I need a remote for basic functions?
> 
> If the 880PRS had pause or mute on the face, I'd still be using it. Those were the two biggest reasons I left it. I can't stand flipping through menus just to pause the damn thing.


NO pause or mute on the 880 face? That would piss me right off. I considered the 880 at one point, glad I didn't go for it.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> NO pause or mute on the 880 face? That would piss me right off. I considered the 880 at one point, glad I didn't go for it.


If you push the power button quickly it pauses.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Some pics


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> you're the guy I pm'd a few days ago. lol... I was like 'maybe it was this linkeage guy'. Now I'm good.
> 
> Definately keep us posted.


haha....sorry bout that. I even confused myself when I saw the name in the post. I will let you guys know what I come up with. 

Some of you have already found them and their prices. On the Japan Yahoo auction site they can be had for 83,000yen. Here is the somewhat bad news however. The Yen is steadily getting stronger and it is supposed to be at 85 to the buck here real soon. Good for me however.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

It will eventually be released in the US, why not just wait a bit. Patience... or not


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

haakono said:


> Some pics


Man that's nice, 4-way tuning in a all in one package. Always loved the black face and white leds.

HU can take the panties off a hottie by itself.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

nirschl said:


> Some of you have already found them and their prices. On the Japan Yahoo auction site they can be had for 83,000yen.


The real problem is figuring out how to order one.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I tried doing the Yahoo auction with google translate and found a bunch for good prices, but none of them would ship overseas.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Anyone find an English manual online for this unit yet?


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

03blueSI said:


> I tried doing the Yahoo auction with google translate and found a bunch for good prices, but none of them would ship overseas.


They rarely ship overseas. You would have to use a service like Rinkya and they charge you out the butt. It's worth if it's a very rare item, but with something like this, you can probably find a better alternative.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

I am in for a UK version p99rs at 850. 

just sent an email to some friends in UK and a cousin stationed in Germany


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

Count me in for the group buy if you guys plan on having one any time soon I can dish out a buck of two.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Lee pointed me to a link... it is actually supposed to hit here ... who knows when, though.


Yeah, I heard the same about the ODR and RS stuff years ago... :laugh:

Frankly, nobody in North America has a clue what Pioneer makes. Most folks have never even heard of the PRS line. Heck, you go to Best Buy or any other chain store and you never saw even the mid level REV series when they existed, and that's just a mid level product. There is zero marketing for Pioneer in the US. They don't sell ANY of their better products in any main electronics stores. Then they wonder why nobody wants the stuff here and question ever bringing anything over. No one has a clue and they wonder why...


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

I've said it many times on DIYMA already, but I really think Pioneer was serious when they said they were moving away from other business areas and putting a lot of work into car audio. This kind of unit seems like they were serious. This unit looks very sexy. Reminiscient of the old McIntosh decks. But it packs all the features that I could ask for (and makes the 800PRS look both like a "budget" and less featured model). 

If I were a betting man, and sometimes I am, I would say this is coming to the US next year, and will get its introduction at CES in January. They'll unveil it as the centerpiece of their new ODR line, and PRS will still be there as an upgrade from the Premier line, which is itself an upgrade from the standard Pioneer line.

Price I would guess at around $899-$999. I think it isn't at the US just yet as it's testing in the Japanese and European markets, and they're ramping up production for the largest consumer market in the world. I am not certain if the economy is going to revive and come on strong as soon as next year, but I can definitely see Pioneer beig pretty successful with this product. There really isn't any competitor for the product, especially if Pioneer goes big with the marketing. This is just the guess of one completely uninformed man, so take it for what you will.

Or...if the market totally collapses, I'll be happy to pick up one or two of these at rock bottom prices.


----------



## pranava999 (Jun 21, 2009)

Glad to see Pioneer coming out with a SQ deck


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

ReloadedSS said:


> I think it isn't at the US just yet as it's testing in the Japanese and European markets, and they're ramping up production for the largest consumer market in the world. I am not certain if the economy is going to revive and come on strong as soon as next year, but I can definitely see Pioneer beig pretty successful with this product. There really isn't any competitor for the product, especially if Pioneer goes big with the marketing. This is just the guess of one completely uninformed man, so take it for what you will.


You could have said the exact same thing about Alpine's F#1 which was pretty much a dismal failure from a sales standpoint even though it won praise from critics and reviewers everywhere. America isn't the largest consumer market for high end car audio. The Japanese and Asia in general probably spend way more per capita than we do. Europe as a whole would probably also be higher than us. We buy more cheap audio junk, but not HIGH END audio.

We must face the fact that we are an extreme minority. Most people wouldn't recognize good sound if it bit them. I always laugh when I look at Ferraris and Lamborghinis on Ebay and the systems they have installed are some cheap Best Buy crap, but that's the way it is. Most people with the money for a full ODR system wouldn't have a clue about high end car audio. They go to their local dealer where they fall for the sales pitch and wind up with whatever crap the manager is trying to push out the store.

I think Pioneer may eventually offer this, but it definitely won't be pushed. That would be pouring money down the drain for them. Americans have proven time and time again that we don't spend that kind of money on car audio anymore. We did during the golden age of car audio in the late 80s and early 90s, but look how many American car audio companies went bankrupt because we stopped buying quality gear. 

Pioneer probably learned from Alpine's F#1 failure. They don't want to see all their products sold well below MSRP when the stores selling them are having bankruptcy auctions. That's probably how most of the F#1 gear made it to the market--in going out of business sales because no one ever bought it.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

ReloadedSS said:


> I've said it many times on DIYMA already, but I really think Pioneer was serious when they said they were moving away from other business areas and putting a lot of work into car audio. This kind of unit seems like they were serious. This unit looks very sexy. Reminiscient of the old McIntosh decks. But it packs all the features that I could ask for (and makes the 800PRS look both like a "budget" and less featured model).
> 
> If I were a betting man, and sometimes I am, I would say this is coming to the US next year, and will get its introduction at CES in January. They'll unveil it as the centerpiece of their new ODR line, and PRS will still be there as an upgrade from the Premier line, which is itself an upgrade from the standard Pioneer line.
> 
> ...


I would surely be in line for that bet. Will it be shown at CES ? Im sure it would right below ODR just like this year. But also just like ODR it will not make it to the shelves. Pioneer makes that very clear even at CES with ODR products.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Definitely has my interest piqued as soon as someone confirms what the $$ impact will be.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> I would surely be in line for that bet. Will it be shown at CES ? Im sure it would right below ODR just like this year. But also just like ODR it will not make it to the shelves. Pioneer makes that very clear even at CES with ODR products.


According to someone on the Team Pioneer UK page this bad boy is coming stateside.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I am interested as well...


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

pyropoptrt said:


> According to someone on the Team Pioneer UK page this bad boy is coming stateside.



Do they say when ?


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

ctrhenry said:


> Do they say when ?


I didn't see a date. The guy just said that it was coming stateside and to contact a US rep to get more information.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Mooble said:


> You could have said the exact same thing about Alpine's F#1 which was pretty much a dismal failure from a sales standpoint even though it won praise from critics and reviewers everywhere. America isn't the largest consumer market for high end car audio. The Japanese and Asia in general probably spend way more per capita than we do. Europe as a whole would probably also be higher than us. We buy more cheap audio junk, but not HIGH END audio.
> 
> We must face the fact that we are an extreme minority. Most people wouldn't recognize good sound if it bit them. I always laugh when I look at Ferraris and Lamborghinis on Ebay and the systems they have installed are some cheap Best Buy crap, but that's the way it is. Most people with the money for a full ODR system wouldn't have a clue about high end car audio. They go to their local dealer where they fall for the sales pitch and wind up with whatever crap the manager is trying to push out the store.
> 
> ...


I hear what you're saying. And agree, in large part -- just the fact that we (DIYMA) drool over the high end gear in Japan/Asia and Europe shows that there is in fact a market for it there. And yes, by and large, America spends money on junk thinking it's good gear. And yes, folks like us, who want audiophile sound are definitely in the minority. But what I'm saying is that given the global economy, I think Pioneer sees the opportunity and a market for high-end gear in the US; I'm giving them the benefit of doing their homework on Alpine's F#1 debacle and trying to do a better job marketing their lines. It seems to me that they've done a great job pushing the PRS stuff here, and it's selling quite well (again, an layman's opinion). 

If anything, I see a turn towards the purchase of quality by American consumers in light of the economic downturn - that is, more folks will buy something of quality to last and enjoy rather than something that isn't terribly durable. I'm not saying the whole country will do this, but perhaps more people than before? At least, that's what I'm seeing in my circles -- people are definitely willing to spend for quality if it presented correctly (yes, that's the problem, right...? The presentation and end user sale)

If a big corp like Pioneer is getting out of a lucrative (but highly competitive) market like flat screen tvs, and refocusing on other ventures, I can't see how they wouldn't sell something like an ODR line in the US. 

Pioneer > Premier > Premier Reference Series (PRS) > ODR 

They already have the product, it's time to cast it in the US and see what happens. I think there's still an unfulfilled void at the high end of car audio.

What would the competitors be for ODR? Eclipse 7200MkII is the only one that I can think of. Maybe the Blau Bremen (I think that's their high end deck that's been discussed on DIYMA). Alpine seems to be content offering a mobile port for iPod and leaving the 9887/Imprint as their flagship. Sony...well, Sony has the corporate muscle to compete, but doesn't do so. 

Just seems like it would be a great time for Pioneer to corner what's left of the high end market in the US, and solidify market share throughout the mobile audio industry. 



6spdcoupe said:


> I would surely be in line for that bet. Will it be shown at CES ? Im sure it would right below ODR just like this year. But also just like ODR it will not make it to the shelves. Pioneer makes that very clear even at CES with ODR products.


Okay, I'll bet...hmmm...I've got $0.17 in loose change in my desk. How about that and a post-it pad?  I just have a gut feeling they'll show it at CES and will in fact offer it for sale...probably hitting shelves and retail space in May or June.



pyropoptrt said:


> According to someone on the Team Pioneer UK page this bad boy is coming stateside.


Can't wait. I sure hope it is.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I just emailed Crutchfield to see if they can get any info. I just ordered the Japanese one so will post a review in a few weeks once I get it installed and tuned. I am still running passive so the review I post should be taken with a grain of salt, I may use the included amp just to see how well it does active.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

ok sticking my hat in the ring I would be interested if we can get a group together but I would want to go through an ebay auction with a paypal payment that way we can get some form of protection to get our money back.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

I like what I'm seeing. If it only had a digital out......


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

ReloadedSS said:


> I hear what you're saying. And agree, in large part -- just the fact that we (DIYMA) drool over the high end gear in Japan/Asia and Europe shows that there is in fact a market for it there. And yes, by and large, America spends money on junk thinking it's good gear. And yes, folks like us, who want audiophile sound are definitely in the minority. But what I'm saying is that given the global economy, I think Pioneer sees the opportunity and a market for high-end gear in the US; I'm giving them the benefit of doing their homework on Alpine's F#1 debacle and trying to do a better job marketing their lines. It seems to me that they've done a great job pushing the PRS stuff here, and it's selling quite well (again, an layman's opinion).
> 
> If anything, I see a turn towards the purchase of quality by American consumers in light of the economic downturn - that is, more folks will buy something of quality to last and enjoy rather than something that isn't terribly durable. I'm not saying the whole country will do this, but perhaps more people than before? At least, that's what I'm seeing in my circles -- people are definitely willing to spend for quality if it presented correctly (yes, that's the problem, right...? The presentation and end user sale)
> 
> ...


Although the PRS is very popular around here, the overall demand for it in the US is very low. I have found a total of 1 store within 30 miles of the Denver area that carries the 800prs. I can't imagine a higher end, more expensive line would be carried by anyone.

It would be nice to see it come here to the US, but I don't expect it to be carried by anyone with the possible exception of Crutchfield. 

I don't see the economy as a good thing for this at all. I understand your point about people buying quality products that will last long, but I really don't think that a $1,000 car stereo would fall into that category. People will spend more for a car that'll last longer, if they need a car, but who needs a new stereo? 

My guess is that if this comes to the US, it'll be here for a year or two then go away. People will be scrambling to find these on ebay, or they'll just buy the Euro version.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

gijoe said:


> Although the PRS is very popular around here, the overall demand for it in the US is very low. I have found a total of 1 store within 30 miles of the Denver area that carries the 800prs. I can't imagine a higher end, more expensive line would be carried by anyone.
> 
> It would be nice to see it come here to the US, but I don't expect it to be carried by anyone with the possible exception of Crutchfield.
> 
> ...



I hadn't thought of Crutchfield as an outlet for ODR, but it makes some sense. I can see where you are coming from on the economy, I think things will eventually get better, but not any time soon. Yes, no one "needs" a new stereo but for that confluence of people with money and a taste for audiophile gear in their car...maybe then?

On the chance that they don't bring this over, I'll probably just get a 800PRS. I applaud everyone trying to import one over, though. It's worth making a play for it.

This probably is a bit off topic, but why don't people who spend insane amounts of money on home audio spend healthy sums of money on their cars? Is it because the house is a far more permanent object to them (i.e., they may be the kind of person that buys a new luxury sedan frequently?).


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

ReloadedSS said:


> This probably is a bit off topic, but why don't people who spend insane amounts of money on home audio spend healthy sums of money on their cars? Is it because the house is a far more permanent object to them (i.e., they may be the kind of person that buys a new luxury sedan frequently?).


I think most home audiophiles assume there is no way they can get good sound in their car so they don't even bother. I know so many home audio fanatics who have stock systems that it's not even funny.

I felt the very same way. I hated my stock stereo, but I kept it in the car for 10 years. I had a fairly nice system in my last car but it was all stolen. Maybe that's another reason I didn't want a new system in this car. Then I was bitten by the bug. I started out with just a HU and a component system that I always wanted. That didn't last long so I got a small amp and a powered sub. Now after 100 hours of labor and who knows how much money, I am finally happy. I prefer my car now over my home system.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

I have that bug.. lol. My home system is complete and it sounds sweet. I just started working on my car and there are so many possibilities. And they fun thing is Im making the effort to do all the work from recent to moving forward by myself. I enjoy the DIY part a lot.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

ReloadedSS said:


> Okay, I'll bet...hmmm...I've got $0.17 in loose change in my desk. How about that and a post-it pad?  I just have a gut feeling they'll show it at CES and will in fact offer it for sale...probably hitting shelves and retail space in May or June.


I will take that post it pad ! Im running out of space on used envelope backs. 

I can even call you from CES and tell you to pay up !

You have to understand - year after year they show things at CES that will never touch US Soil. Why ? It is a meeting place. CES isnt in the states just because it is for US products. Manufacturers, reps, retailers,investors,etc from all over the globe meet there for a melting pot. It's business, not promotion, hence the reason it is not open to the public.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> I will take that post it pad ! Im running out of space on used envelope backs.
> 
> I can even call you from CES and tell you to pay up !
> 
> You have to understand - year after year they show things at CES that will never touch US Soil. Why ? It is a meeting place. CES isnt in the states just because it is for US products. Manufacturers, reps, retailers,investors,etc from all over the globe meet there for a melting pot. It's business, not promotion, hence the reason it is not open to the public.


Okay, book it! I even have a partially used envelope to send it to you. Seriously, I think I've looked at your CES pics in the past, so it's the least I can do (although I'm still hoping I'm right). 

The few times where I had a chance to go to CES, I wasn't able to. One of these days I'll make it every year. I know what you're saying about CES (but I'm by no means an industry vet) -- still I think it's going to make it here.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

ReloadedSS said:


> Okay, book it! I even have a partially used envelope to send it to you. Seriously, I think I've looked at your CES pics in the past, so it's the least I can do (although I'm still hoping I'm right).
> 
> The few times where I had a chance to go to CES, I wasn't able to. One of these days I'll make it every year. I know what you're saying about CES (but I'm by no means an industry vet) -- still I think it's going to make it here.


Deal ! :laugh:

Hey, Im all for being optimistic. I really do Want to be wrong on this one actually. Unfortunately I have to be more the realist - my job depends on it !


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> ...You have to understand - year after year they show things at CES that will never touch US Soil. Why ? It is a meeting place. CES isnt in the states just because it is for US products...


I got all excited at the Pioneer floor when I saw Carrozerria X section at this years CES only to learn from *you *that they weren't going to be for the US mkt.


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

well i guess iam lucky as my favorite single aunty lives in belgium and can pick one up for me asap and ship it here for practically nothing as her company is based out of calgary! cha cha cha!!!


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

instalher said:


> well i guess iam lucky as my favorite single aunty lives in belgium and can pick one up for me asap and ship it here for practically nothing as her company is based out of calgary! cha cha cha!!!


if your aunty can do that let me know where she finds it, i have people in germany and the UK out yesterday with no luck locating one.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

ctrhenry said:


> if your aunty can do that let me know where she finds it, i have people in germany and the UK out yesterday with no luck locating one.


From my understanding it will not be available in Europe until next month.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

6spdcoupe said:


> Deal ! :laugh:
> 
> Hey, Im all for being optimistic. I really do Want to be wrong on this one actually. Unfortunately I have to be more the realist - my job depends on it !


I hear you on being the realist. It's sort of why I like what I do - have to keep putting positive spins on things...and then do the work to make sure that the reality meets the optimism.

And yeah, I want you to be wrong on this as well...and it's not because I want to keep a few coins and a post-it note. Come to think of it, I'd actually be out a lot more if I'm right...:laugh:


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I'm trying to bring this thread back from the dead so is anyone really trying to nail down somewhere reliable to get these units? My dad wants to take me to China sometime but I don't know if these are available there. I'd be scared to buy anything in China because everything is bootleg over there.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Coheednme13 said:


> I'm trying to bring this thread back from the dead so is anyone really trying to nail down somewhere reliable to get these units? My dad wants to take me to China sometime but I don't know if these are available there. I'd be scared to buy anything in China because everything is bootleg over there.


I lived over there for a couple years and I think you'll be alright especially in hong kong and taiwan. There's sq shops all over the place over there. they are masters of imitating products but as long as you buy it from what seems like a reputable shop you'll be fine.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I should know later this week if the place I ordered mine from is reputable. I heard good things about them, but only from people ordering car/motorcycle parts not from anyone ordering audio.

Supposedly they placed the order with Pioneer on Thursday and were expecting the unit in 2-3 days so by Friday or the following Monday I should have the unit in possession and will let everyone know my experience with the company I ordered from and the unit.

I just don't want to recommend a place and have them turn out to be less than reliable.

The one thing I can tell you is I ordered the DEH-P01 from Japan and with shipping and everything it came to $1024 with conversion rate. I am still waiting on it to arrive and my best guess is a 3.7% customs charge on the declared value of the unit so around $20-40 that I should get stuck with if it is inspected.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Coheednme13 said:


> I'm trying to bring this thread back from the dead so is anyone really trying to nail down somewhere reliable to get these units? My dad wants to take me to China sometime but I don't know if these are available there. I'd be scared to buy anything in China because everything is bootleg over there.


I've traveled to China somewhat recently, and have family there. Amongst legit gear, there's a lot of fake stuff. I had a box of fake watches (including a couple "Fauxlex") that cost about $5 US. 



minibox said:


> I lived over there for a couple years and I think you'll be alright especially in hong kong and taiwan. There's sq shops all over the place over there. they are masters of imitating products but as long as you buy it from what seems like a reputable shop you'll be fine.


I think of Hong Kong and Taiwan especially different than China both politically and from a fraud standpoint. Hong Kong isn't a bad place to do business, and Taiwan slightly better. Then again, you can get scammed there just as much as in the US, but with less recourse overseas.



03blueSI said:


> I should know later this week if the place I ordered mine from is reputable. I heard good things about them, but only from people ordering car/motorcycle parts not from anyone ordering audio.
> 
> Supposedly they placed the order with Pioneer on Thursday and were expecting the unit in 2-3 days so by Friday or the following Monday I should have the unit in possession and will let everyone know my experience with the company I ordered from and the unit.
> 
> ...


Nice! Hopefully it's legit, and you'll have it soon to share pictures and what not.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

I have been told by third parties in the UK and Germany that the unit will not be widely available until late August. I have family in Bitberg Germany and they are going into Rammstein first week of august. they have my money in hand for a unit (1000.00) so I am waiting to here from them before I do anything else.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

The Japanese version has been out about 2 weeks now and the Euro one will be available late July early August.


----------



## CalamityGS (Feb 22, 2009)

That is clean. Any ballpark figs on the price?


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

i am expecting @ 950 including their value added tax they put on all puchase.

but I think anywhere between 9-11oo is a deal.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I have some bad news on the Japanese unit. It is on backorder until around the Middle of August.

Because of this I am going to continue to run my CDA-9887 and pick up a Bitone.1 for processing.

For those who are interested and don't mind waiting the place I had my order with is ooparts international and with tax, shipping, brokers fees and everything after conversion it came to $1024.

They also mention discounts for group buys and with the price we could probably get the full discount if we could get 12-15 people to order.

If someone does set up a group buy let me know I may still be interested in getting one with this discount.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

03blueSI said:


> They also mention discounts for group buys and with the price we could probably get the *full discount* if we could get 12-15 people to order.


Any idea what this might be?

If a GB does go down, I'd personally feel more comfortable if someone like 6spd ran it as he's very solid and has done it in the past. These things can get ugly. Not volunteering you Don, just saying.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

FoxPro5 said:


> Not volunteering you Don, just saying.


Second!


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Sure,

What they have listed is the following for amount needed for a discount:

Y150,000 or less Nil 
Y150,001 - Y300,000 5% 
Y300,001 - Y500,000 10% 
Y500,001 - Y1,000,000 15% 
More than Y1,500,001 20% or Max Discount 

Since the head unit was quoted as Y77,180 it would take 20 orders to get the full 20% discount and then there would be all of the shipping fees.

My calculation puts the savings at around $150 if we can manage to get the 20% off.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

03blueSI said:


> Well, I have some bad news on the Japanese unit. It is on backorder until around the Middle of August.
> 
> Because of this I am going to continue to run my CDA-9887 and pick up a Bitone.1 for processing.
> 
> ...


This is odd? I know of a few different places it can be purchased right away. One of them being the auction site. However, this unit has quickly become really popular since it debut last month.
Anyhow, I am going to talk to my installer friend today about seeing if he is interested in shipping any of these overseas to you guys. I will also mention the group buy idea to him. I certainly cannot promise anything but I will ask.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

will the japanese tuner work over here ?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

from what I've heard.... NOPE


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hmmm, interesting thread and a very promising piece of equipment. I love the black look and white lighting as well as a 880PRS-ish face.

I have a good friend who is big in the electronics business over in France and the UK, i'll send him an email and see what he knows.


----------



## Quickshift (Feb 28, 2009)

ctrhenry said:


> will the japanese tuner work over here ?


You should be able to use a radio band expander.

We use them in the UK for Japanese import cars with stock head units. The frequency on the display of the head unit using a band expander isn't correct though from what I remember.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok guys. A bit of bad news potentially. I talked to my installer friend here in Japan today. He also happens to be a high-end Carrozzeria dealer. He mentioned that he talked with someone in the company and it looks like the new DEH-P01 will "not" be released in the US. Seems to be several different reasons but that was the word from him. However, I guess you just never know. Things could change if there was enough noise made over it I guess.
I also asked him if he'd be at all interested in shipping some overseas and there was not too much interest it seems. He has never done anything internationally and is worried about shipping problems and such. He also does not speak English to much so this could also prove to be a problem. 

He recently auditioned this new unit in his beater which previously had a DEH-930(US 880PRS?) installed. He also has a Porsche which is all high-end ODR stuff and it is pretty sick. Anyhow, he said it was a really nice unit. Tuning flexibility is great and basically the same as the DEX-P01II/DEQ. The only drawback to some that he sees is the length of RCA's one would need to use in installing in the trunk and such. His worries are the noise factor. This is where having the separate pieces comes in handy. 

While there today I had him help me re-tune/fine tune my set-up with the DEX/DEQ P01II combo and it is rocking right now!


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

the DEX-P99RS will be the one that gets the most attention here in the states.
if Pioneer does not bring that unit in to the US they are really backwards.

It would be in so many cars competing and in magazines...........

Its Ok we will just import from the E.U.

band expanders........yuck.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

nirschl said:


> .... looks like the new DEH-P01 will "not" be released in the US.....





ctrhenry said:


> the DEX-P99RS will be the one that gets the most attention here in the states.


Beat me to it.... Taking the model numbers literally, they are two different units and doubtful that the Japanese version would come to the states. Now if his contact stated that the DEH-P01 _family_ wasn't coming over, that would be a shame.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Well. I decided to wait after all. The unit should be shipping out around August 21 to me and it usually takes about 3 days from Japan so I should have it the last week of August.

Also, I will be trying it with the Pioneer HD Radio tuner to see if it is seen as a native device or external control only. This should be better than using a band expander for FM regardless


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

slade1274 said:


> Beat me to it.... Taking the model numbers literally, they are two different units and doubtful that the Japanese version would come to the states. Now if his contact stated that the DEH-P01 _family_ wasn't coming over, that would be a shame.


Guys, I am pretty sure they are the same unit.  They are always labeled different model numbers when leaving Japan. As per example the DEH-930(US= 880PRS) and the old DEX-P01(US= P9). However, the Eu units do have a added tuner/bluetooth functions sometimes. This is not a selling point in Japan. But certainly is in the US and EU. 

Japan

1D DVD/CD CD - DEH-P01

Europe

New competition grade CD Tuner DEX-P99RS - Pioneer Europe


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

03blueSI said:


> Well. I decided to wait after all. The unit should be shipping out around August 21 to me and it usually takes about 3 days from Japan so I should have it the last week of August.
> 
> Also, I will be trying it with the Pioneer HD Radio tuner to see if it is seen as a native device or external control only. This should be better than using a band expander for FM regardless



Nice! I'm sure you'll be happy you waited as you may be the first to have it in the US! I have listened to it and played around with it a bit and it is a very nice unit.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

From what I have read and can tell the only difference is the Japanese unit comes with the external 50x6 amp. This is why it is a DEH for high power instead of DEX for no power.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

I want this HU, Its everything I ever wanted.

I e-mailed them to see if it was coming to the US...

"Will the DEX-P99RS be available in the USA? If not, I will kill you..."


(waiting for response)


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

tvrift said:


> I want this HU, Its everything I ever wanted.
> 
> I e-mailed them to see if it was coming to the US...
> 
> ...


That should get their attention. Very diplomatic....Don't ever think of joining the U.N. :laugh:


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

tvrift said:


> I want this HU, Its everything I ever wanted.
> 
> I e-mailed them to see if it was coming to the US...
> 
> ...


you owe me a keyboard!


----------



## methmurda (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Ive been trying to find somewhere to get either the p99rs or the p01 and came across this page. it looks like ebay kinda.

Carrozzeria,CD Player,Car Audio,Automobile, Motorcycle - JPCTRADE X Yahoo! Auction


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Try ooparts international from Japan. It cost me $1000 with shipping and everything. I am still waiting on it and they are back ordered until mid August. 

The other option is Yahoo auction, which is the largest auction in Japan. Most users will not ship overseas though.


----------



## MATT0404 (Jul 24, 2009)

That is one clean HU! Love the looks, love the specs.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Well I got the expected bad news about the P99RS

"Thank you for contacting Pioneer Electronics, Inc.
Sorry, there are no plans to bring this model to the US.



Thank You,

Rocky
Customer Service Representative"

Complete BS and very stupid on their part IMO.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

post that guys email so we can blast him , maybe we can get them to offer some special units for a few guys willing to buy them from a dealer overseas that they would specify.



still not available in germany or the UK from the people I have looking


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

I just wish a manufacturer would consider that there are other digital music players besides the damn IPOD. I love my microsoft zune, but it's so irritating that every company only makes an IPOD interface.....


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

NO offense, but it's called market share... and it's about time Apple got some from Microsoft. I'm all for personal choice, and Gates took that away from most folks stuck with corporate America and the god forsaken PC. Fact is, many of the new units are in fact utilizing iPod interface as well as USB for whatever media storage device you choose to use; this HU included.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

The thing is, microsoft makes programs for a mac. Apple doesn't allow anybody to use their software.

Also, the zune is flat out a better product. It has wifi and a FM tuner built in, and you can share your songs with other users for free, not to mention it costs less than a comparable ipod while holding the same amount of music. The zune online music store is also infinitely cheaper than Apple.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

lets not turn this into a mac/pc flame war.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

ctrhenry said:


> lets not turn this into a mac/pc flame war.


Sorry if it came off that way, that wasn't the intent at all. I just wish at least ONE high end H/U would consider the zune. It's really a great product, and there are enough people out there using one that someone should think about it.

Imagine if nobody ever made a single program for macs because their market share was less? Same deal... just because my architecture is different I'm locked out.


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

so where do i sign up for the petition to bring the P99RS to the states?


----------



## kunstmilch (Aug 1, 2009)

im new to this forum, ive been looking around for a good head unit for a system i want to put together but the best new item looks to be the eclipse cd7200 mkii but its ugly as sin, then i ran across your post and the dex-p99rs is GORGEOUS! reminds me of the McIntosh but updated...i must have it, its now number one on the list, but alas! ill sign any petition, just get it here!


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

bd5034 said:


> Sorry if it came off that way, that wasn't the intent at all. I just wish at least ONE high end H/U would consider the zune. It's really a great product, and there are enough people out there using one that someone should think about it.
> 
> Imagine if nobody ever made a single program for macs because their market share was less? Same deal... just because my architecture is different I'm locked out.


I like the zune but it suffers from first mover syndrome, just as other book sellers suffer from amazon.

If I am there first you can not be there.

the kindle /apple tablet fight is going to be interesting.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

can someone please get a definitive price on the pioneer premier DEX-P99RS and a place to order one from when it becomes avail. i'm about to start getting my funds together now for one since we wont get this unit here in america. (thinking of selling my prs sub )


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

bd5034 said:


> The thing is, microsoft makes programs for a mac. Apple doesn't allow anybody to use their software.


Funny, I use Safari on my PC...

Also, the zune is flat out a better product. It has wifi and a FM tuner built in, and you can share your songs with other users for free,[/quote]

wifi? In my portable usic player?? Who needs it? My iPod Touch has wifi and I NEVER use it. Who listens to the radio anymore? 

And those shared songs can only be listened to 5 times before the Zune automatically deletes them. 



> not to mention it costs less than a comparable ipod while holding the same amount of music. The zune online music store is also infinitely cheaper than Apple.


I will agree the Zune is cheaper but it should be, it doesn't work with ANYTHING. I'll pay more for a product that works with just about any piece of electronics I can think of.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Funny, I use Safari on my PC...
> 
> Also, the zune is flat out a better product. It has wifi and a FM tuner built in, and you can share your songs with other users for free,


wifi? In my portable usic player?? Who needs it? My iPod Touch has wifi and I NEVER use it. Who listens to the radio anymore? 

And those shared songs can only be listened to 5 times before the Zune automatically deletes them. 



I will agree the Zune is cheaper but it should be, it doesn't work with ANYTHING. I'll pay more for a product that works with just about any piece of electronics I can think of.[/QUOTE]

lol @ safari on a PC. 

also, you're missing the entire point. even if it's a niche item, someone should pick it up. it's not like microsoft hasn't reached out to companies before to help promote their product, let them do it again if they expect to keep selling the zune.


----------



## kunstmilch (Aug 1, 2009)

even if we find a place to order the dex99 and get it here, is there someone who knows how to hack it so the tuner and everything else will work here?


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

I'm thrilled to see a deck that'll play lossless audio via a USB device. We need more of that.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

kunstmilch said:


> even if we find a place to order the dex99 and get it here, is there someone who knows how to hack it so the tuner and everything else will work here?



As long as you buy a european unit you will not have to hack the tuner. I have 
sent the money to my cousin stationed in bitburg germany and he is on patrol for a unit or two.

I have been monitoring german, uk and belgium ebays. they will turn up there as soon as they are available anywhere in Europe.

I figure 3-4 weeks to go


----------



## kunstmilch (Aug 1, 2009)

sweet, this will be perfect timing, hopefully nothing ever goes wrong with it, or it will be a mess to get fixed, under warranty.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

ctrhenry said:


> As long as you buy a european unit you will not have to hack the tuner. I have
> sent the money to my cousin stationed in bitburg germany and he is on patrol for a unit or two.
> 
> I have been monitoring german, uk and belgium ebays. they will turn up there as soon as they are available anywhere in Europe.
> ...


great! that gives me time to stash away some cash without my girl noticing money missing. i hope i can get one under $1200 shipped.


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

this hu is going to be so bad ass I cant wait for it to come in.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Okay guys, I am in the process of working out a group buy with a Pioneer dealer in the UK. The owner and I have exchanged several emails and I am waiting on pricing, which I should have tomorrow morning. I told him to quote me based on both 5 and 10 units because I wasn't sure how many people would actually buy one. He is willing to ship here and is seems like a really cool guy. His shop is part of Team Pioneer and they are an ODR dealer.

I am still trying to work out the details, so if anyone has any suggestions, please feel free to offer them. I don't mind doing this for you guys, but I'm not sure I'm super comfortable handling all of the money, having him ship them all directly to me, then shipping them out to those who order, as I do not have the extra money to cover a mishap. We will need to figure out how the money is going to be sent to him (via PayPal, etc.), how the decks will be shipped (to one location vs. to each person individually), and based on those things, how much shipping, customs, potential PayPal fees, and insurance is going to cost. Otherwise, I am stuck eating all those costs, and that could become pricey very quickly. I initiated this, so I don't expect to pawn the work off on someone else and I am more than happy to do it; just trying to make sure all the bases are covered so nobody gets screwed.  Once the pricing is available, let's get a firm list of committed people and go from there.

Mike


----------



## kunstmilch (Aug 1, 2009)

that sounds good, hopefully the price is good (all costs in). I am serious about getting the unit, however I wont have the funds till around the beginning of september. I am still curious if pioneer would honor a warranty and if it would have to be shipped to original seller or to an authorized place here in the states. If the price is right, i'm game. I hope the timeframe works for you though. I'll try to think of something that makes sense that will work for everybody, considering (I at least) we don't really know each other its not easy to figure out the variables.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

mikey7182 said:


> I am still trying to work out the details, so if anyone has any suggestions, please feel free to offer them. I don't mind doing this for you guys, but I'm not sure I'm super comfortable handling all of the money, having him ship them all directly to me, then shipping them out to those who order, as I do not have the extra money to cover a mishap. We will need to figure out how the money is going to be sent to him (via PayPal, etc.), how the decks will be shipped (to one location vs. to each person individually), and based on those things, how much shipping, customs, potential PayPal fees, and insurance is going to cost. Otherwise, I am stuck eating all those costs, and that could become pricey very quickly. I initiated this, so I don't expect to pawn the work off on someone else and I am more than happy to do it; just trying to make sure all the bases are covered so nobody gets screwed.  Once the pricing is available, let's get a firm list of committed people and go from there.
> 
> Mike



Paypal individually to each buyer, he can hold the money until he gets payment from all 5 or 10 befor eshipping , if he does not get 5 or ten he can issue full refunds or offer the unit at a little more money.

hopefully we should see 20% off list since he does not have any warranty to service. 

keep us posted, when does he think he will have units, if he says before August 21 i want to see inventory pictures before paying.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I usually wake up to an email from him as we are ~12 hours apart but nothing this morning. He didn't mention specifically when they'd be available; he just said this month. I will definitely nail down all the details- right now I am waiting on pricing. I'll shoot him another email this afternoon and see if we can get something definitive.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Anxiously waiting on pricing.

J.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Latest news (as of today) from Pioneer in norway is that delivery has been postponed to 17.august (for norway at least), so maybe I can replace my p99r with a p99rs in less than two weeks 

oh, and it will retail in norway for 9.995 NOK, which equates to $1649 / EUR 1150...


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

haakono said:


> Latest news (as of today) from Pioneer in norway is that delivery has been postponed to 17.august (for norway at least), so maybe I can replace my p99r with a p99rs in less than two weeks
> 
> oh, and it will retail in norway for 9.995 NOK, which equates to $1649 / EUR 1150...


holy cow that's pricy.

 I know "you get what you pay for" but at that price it's the equivalent of 1,649 junior bacon cheeseburgers... just think of the happiness that would bring


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

bd5034 said:


> just think of the happiness that would bring


..........:blush:


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

bd5034 said:


> holy cow that's pricy.
> 
> I know "you get what you pay for" but at that price it's the equivalent of 1,649 junior bacon cheeseburgers... just think of the happiness that would bring


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

haakono said:


> oh, and it will retail in norway for 9.995 NOK, which equates to $1649 / EUR 1150...


What?
I gues I'll have to keep my modified Denford 8250 going balanced into my modified Rane RPM-88.
Poor me.

J.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

doitor said:


> What?
> I gues I'll have to keep my modified Denford 8250 going balanced into my modified Rane RPM-88.
> Poor me.
> 
> J.


Yes, poor you indeed.  I will hopefully have more details in the morning, but if retail is that high, these things are still going to be $1200-$1350, and at that point, I'd rather buy a black face for my P9 and live with the so-so iPod interface.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

I believe you will see them for sub 1k pretty quickly.

I was told between 850-900 us depending on exchange rate at the time. 

Mark up on head units is huge. but i will still spend 1200 for one it is worth it in my mind


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

I didn't really want to spend more than $500 on my next head unit, but I would go up significantly for this unit...but $1000+ for a source unit is a lot of cash. It's really a beautiful piece though, with all the bells and whistles I think I'd ever want. I was perfectly ok with the 800PRS, but I'm going to see how this shakes out first.

Still hoping it comes to the US (mainly for warranty/service issues), or I'll be out a post-it pad.


----------



## EvoTME (Jun 18, 2009)

i know a couple of guys who have already ordered it here in Italy, but i do not think they have already got it in hand. Price should be about 1000 eur


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Im still pist at Pioneer for not bringing it to the US............or should I be pist at all the newbs that care more about features than adjustability and SQ?


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

for what is contained in that head unit it is a steal at even 1500.00

think about the costs you would have for discrete equipment to do what that head unit does, and all the points for noise to enter said system between those
items, then you have to mount them somewhere, find another place for the 
remote displays if your so lucky to have them, or drag the laptop out to set the thing up.


I am sad that pioneer is not making them availabel to the General Public, but I can understand from a cost benefit position.

I would think that they migth see the benefit of making them available in a very limited fashion, but theyknow the world is small and if you want one bad enough you will bring it over from overseas.

I saw head units with roll out lcd screens in 93-94 that were imports from japan, long before they were available here.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

tvrift said:


> Im still pist at Pioneer for not bringing it to the US............or should I be pist at all the newbs that care more about features than adjustability and SQ?


or should you be pissed at those who are psyched at both?

I know I'm pretty psyched on the features. Guess you can be pissed at me.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Im interested in the group buy as well


----------



## Problemhouston (Apr 2, 2009)

ctrhenry said:


> for what is contained in that head unit it is a steal at even 1500.00
> 
> think about the costs you would have for discrete equipment to do what that head unit does, and all the points for noise to enter said system between those
> items, then you have to mount them somewhere, find another place for the
> ...



With that said you can get a top tier home receiver (and even piece together a good separate system) for $1,500.00. The technology in this HU is on par with a $600 home receiver (made by Pioneer). Why is it costing so much more to get this done in the car?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ imagine Audyssey and multiEQ in a car. num, nums! 

(no, EFF alpine's Audyssey)


----------



## Problemhouston (Apr 2, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ imagine Audyssey and multiEQ in a car. num, nums!
> 
> (no, EFF alpine's Audyssey)


Or even what they call "Advanced Auto MCACC sound tuning" in the car would be sweet. I just don't get the huge disconnect between the two worlds when it comes to software like this. R&D at double the price to get it to work in the auto environment.

If JBL can make the MS-8 for 800.00 and then add just about any head to it and still come out below retail for this thing.

Someone tell me the what I have to gain going to this head over keeping the factory head and using the MS-8?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

well, keep in mind you're buying a JDM/Eur product. not one spec'd for US release, so there's the problem of currency exchange (not to mention import rates) which really bites you in the butt. odds are, this product would be much cheaper if it were actually released here.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Problemhouston said:


> With that said you can get a top tier home receiver (and even piece together a good separate system) for $1,500.00. The technology in this HU is on par with a $600 home receiver (made by Pioneer). Why is it costing so much more to get this done in the car?


The only reasons I can think of is engineering the parts/technology to fit in a DIN size receiver, making sure those parts can withstand the variations in temperature and vibration that wouldn't have to be considered for a home audio receiver that will spend its life in an air conditioned house; and not to mention making a profit in the car audio space on any high-end product. I look at home receivers in catalogs and would love to have some of that tech in the car, but most everything I want can be found in some form.


----------



## Problemhouston (Apr 2, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> well, keep in mind you're buying a JDM/Eur product. not one spec'd for US release, so there's the problem of currency exchange (not to mention import rates) which really bites you in the butt. odds are, this product would be much cheaper if it were actually released here.


I see. Well what in the hell is Pioneer thinking then? I guess it's not just Pioneer though as the Alpines best unit isn't all that great either. And for whatever reason Eclipse is just killing me with the looks, and they used to have the best looking HU's out.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

just get the power supply modded for 12v and run a denon pre. lol!


----------



## Problemhouston (Apr 2, 2009)

ReloadedSS said:


> The only reasons I can think of is engineering the parts/technology to fit in a DIN size receiver, making sure those parts can withstand the variations in temperature and vibration that wouldn't have to be considered for a home audio receiver that will spend its life in an air conditioned house; and not to mention making a profit in the car audio space on any high-end product. I look at home receivers in catalogs and would love to have some of that tech in the car, but most everything I want can be found in some form.


I can see that being part of the extra cost but good night... But like Bikinpunk said if it were to go on sale in the us it would be much cheaper.


----------



## Problemhouston (Apr 2, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> just get the power supply modded for 12v and run a denon pre. lol!


HA HA HA!!! How did you know I am a Denon fan? HMMMM The only problem is volume control and WHERE IN THE HECK COULD I INSTALL 3310CI IN A TRUCK?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

volume control from the headunit, or are you running digital in (god, this is so hypothetical, lol).

in a truck? do you have extended cab? backseat install, ftw! LOL


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry, that came out really wrong. I was trying to say that the generally the vast majority of common folks just want a HU that "looks cool" or has tons of gimmick features for the lowest price...


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, a little update on the group buy-

He quoted me at 950 pounds sterling for 10 units shipped, and 1000 pounds sterling for 5 units shipped. That is all shipped to my address, then there are the additional costs of customs and me shipping it out to all those who bought one after I get them. Currency exchange puts this price right around $1600USD before the additional shipping/customs. Looks like I'll just pick up a black face for my P9.  I'd still be happy to arrange this if there are 5 or 10 people interested at that price, but something tells me that won't be the case. Sorry guys.


----------



## kunstmilch (Aug 1, 2009)

theres no chance to get the price lower? I have a friend who is planning an exhibition in london next year, so he has been going back and forth from london and los angeles, i could find out the next time he is going there and he might be able to pick up a few units, that could cut costs from shipping from UK, just a thought.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

uk is going to be more than eu


----------



## kunstmilch (Aug 1, 2009)

i figured that it would be cheaper, i have some friends in france and germany who i could call and see if they can find it and find out a price.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

The p99 just showed up on ebay uk from a seller in hong kong for 610 pounds sterling.

The tuner is looking correct for USA as well. Dont know if he ships USa or not.
I sent an email asking.

as of today that is 1015.00 plus shipping.



Pioneer DEX-P99RS Elegance CD Player RDS USB! P88RS on eBay (end time 21-Aug-09 15:21:47 BST)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Can someone verify that this does 31band eq PER CHANNEL? We know it does 31 band EQ, but is that total or per channel (think: left/right eq). That's a deal breaker.


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

what does the p1 or p90 do ?

send an email to the team pioneer guys on facebook


----------



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Can someone verify that this does 31band eq PER CHANNEL? We know it does 31 band EQ, but is that total or per channel (think: left/right eq). That's a deal breaker.


does it honestly matter when you are going to use something as cool as a dsp added on either way I like the fact it has usb with lossless abilities.


----------



## VTECnicalAccord (Oct 24, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Can someone verify that this does 31band eq PER CHANNEL? We know it does 31 band EQ, but is that total or per channel (think: left/right eq). That's a deal breaker.


I've been trying to figure this out for a few days now and no one seems to know. I agree with you on it being a deal breaker. I sold my Denon today and I was planning to buy a P9 combo but was looking to see what the better alternatives were to that combo.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

The answer to this is yes. It will tune L/R individually just like the DEX-PO1II. 

How do you guys feel about the long runs of RCA's however? One nice advantage to the separate processor.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

trunks9_us said:


> does it honestly matter when you are going to use something as cool as a dsp added on either way I like the fact it has usb with lossless abilities.


What? Yes, it does honestly matter. Otherwise I wouldn’t have made a post about it. This has a built in DSP that is supposed to be great. If you buy this with plans to stack another DSP on, then IMO, it’s not worth it. So, again, yes it does matter. 



nirschl said:


> The answer to this is yes. It will tune L/R individually just like the DEX-PO1II.
> 
> How do you guys feel about the long runs of RCA's however? One nice advantage to the separate processor.



Good to know. 
I’m not sure about long RCA runs. Just more potential for noise. It may not effect some, but the thought of it alone does give some concern. But, either way, I think if that became an issue you could possibly circumvent it given the big plus of having a built in 4-way DSP with capabilities of the p9 combo all in one unit. 

*or the fact that I’d just hate to pull carpet up again to run more RCAs, lol*


----------



## VTECnicalAccord (Oct 24, 2006)

nirschl said:


> The answer to this is yes. It will tune L/R individually just like the DEX-PO1II.
> 
> How do you guys feel about the long runs of RCA's however? One nice advantage to the separate processor.


Great point you bring up there. Where did you confirm it did L/R equalization? I emailed even the guy selling the unit on eBay and didn't get a straight answer. He said to go to Pioneer's site and check it out which as far as I could tell didn't clarify.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

VTECnicalAccord said:


> Great point you bring up there. Where did you confirm it did L/R equalization? I emailed even the guy selling the unit on eBay and didn't get a straight answer. He said to go to Pioneer's site and check it out which as far as I could tell didn't clarify.



I have an installer/dealer friend here in Japan very close to my house who told me so. He has two "demo" cars and uses the ODR stuff in one and recently put this in the other running some Dynaudios. I did not hear it yet but he says the stereo separation is nice and that the TA was quite flexible but did not see any reason for "me" to replace my DEX-P01II/DEQ combo.


----------



## VTECnicalAccord (Oct 24, 2006)

nirschl said:


> I have an installer/dealer friend here in Japan very close to my house who told me so. He has two "demo" cars and uses the ODR stuff in one and recently put this in the other running some Dynaudios. I did not hear it yet but he says the stereo separation is nice and that the TA was quite flexible but did not see any reason for "me" to replace my DEX-P01II/DEQ combo.


Interesting. Your DEX/DEQ combo seems pretty damn awesome from everything I've ever read on it. I _plan_ to buy a P9 combo unless something like yours or a P01/P50 combo pops up. Know anyone selling a combo like yours? LOL.


----------



## VTECnicalAccord (Oct 24, 2006)

Does anyone have experience with Hi-End Option? They carry some stellar stuff but I can't get their phone number to work.


----------



## denetnz (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks awesome, but I don't like my chances of seeing one down here in New Zealand...


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

IPOD Compatability: Pg. 19 When using an iPod, iPod Dock Connector
to USB Cable is required.

Adjustability: Pg. 25-27

You can adjust following functions for left and
right channel independently or commonly.
! Adjusting network (NW 1, NW 2, NW 3)
! Fine-adjusting equalizer curve (EQ 2)

Phase
You can switch phase (normal, reverse) for
each speaker unit’s input signal. When the
continuity of sound between speakers is imprecise,
try switching phase. This may improve
the continuity of sound between speakers.

! High-LPF
5k—6.3k—8k—10k—12.5k—16k—20k
! High-HPF
800Hz—1k—1.25k—1.6k—2k—2.5k—
3.15k—4k—5k—6.3k—8k—10k—12.5k—
16k
! Mid-LPF, Low-LPF and SW-LPF
25Hz—31.5Hz—40Hz—50Hz—63Hz—
80Hz—100Hz—125Hz—160Hz—200Hz—
250Hz—315Hz—400Hz—500Hz—630Hz
—800Hz—1k—1.25k—1.6k—2k—2.5k—
3.15k—4k—5k—6.3k—8k—10k—12.5k—
16k—20k
! Mid-HPF, Low-HPF and SW-HPF
20Hz—25Hz—31.5Hz—40Hz—50Hz—
63Hz—80Hz—100Hz—125Hz—160Hz—
200Hz—250Hz—315Hz—400Hz—500Hz
—630Hz—800Hz—1k—1.25k—1.6k—2k
—2.5k—3.15k—4k—5k—6.3k—8k—10k
—12.5k—16k

! High-HPF
6dB/oct.—12dB/oct.—18dB/oct.—
24dB/oct.—30dB/oct.—36dB/oct.
! High-LPF, Mid-LPF, Mid-HPF, Low-LPF,
Low-HPF, SW-LPF and SW-HPF
Pass—6dB/oct.—12dB/oct.—18dB/oct.—
24dB/oct.—30dB/oct.—36dB/oct.

Found a manual online. It can be found here: pioneer P99 - Mobile Electronics Australia halfway down the second page, but you have to be a member to view it (only took me two minutes to sign up).

I am pretty sure I am sold on this. Does anyone know if the e-bay link is legit. He told me shipping is $35 pounds but that the unit in the USA was cheaper?!? I went and looked at the one crappy picture, and the box says P99RS and the description is P99RS, but I can't tell from the picture if it is one or a 800prs for sure. I mean, $1200 is a bunch of money, to buy something I am not 100% sure on.


----------



## VTECnicalAccord (Oct 24, 2006)

pionkej said:


> Does anyone know if the e-bay link is legit. He told me shipping is $35 pounds but that the unit in the USA was cheaper?!? I went and looked at the one crappy picture, and the box says P99RS and the description is P99RS, but I can't tell from the picture if it is one or a 800prs for sure. I mean, $1200 is a bunch of money, to buy something I am not 100% sure on.


I emailed the seller inquiring about the EQ as to whether if was indeed an independent L/R or not and he couldn't answer the question and referred me to Pioneer's website. Odd he'd tale the deck out of the box for pics but wasn't willing to open the manual and look, no?


----------



## Barnie (Jun 2, 2008)

its going to be around £1200 in the UK which is cheaper than the last equivilent

downside is only specialist dealers will get it meaning prices will be kept high

if i could sell my clarion hxd2 id be tempted, i need a face off unit


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Barnie said:


> its going to be around £1200 in the UK which is cheaper than the last equivilent
> 
> downside is only specialist dealers will get it meaning prices will be kept high
> 
> if i could sell my clarion hxd2 id be tempted, i need a face off unit


HXD2 is the same as the DRZ right? I would be interested in that as well if you want to shoot me a price.


----------



## Barnie (Jun 2, 2008)

yes but with some upgrades i believe

tbh you can get them pretty decent price in the states so no point in sourcing one from the uk, id like around £600 to part with it, 

clarion dont supply them in the uk and clarion got mine from clarion asia, in a sense its the only official one in the uk  i also got it free  which is the other reason i wouldnt want to part with it


----------



## RUSpect (May 2, 2009)

Barnie said:


> yes but with some upgrades i believe


HX-D2 vs DRZ 9255 are exact the same HU.

HX-D2 for Europe
DRZ for Japan and CONTUS, oops forgot to say that Radio is different))))) but who cares about radio???LOL


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

Barnie said:


> its going to be around £1200 in the UK which is cheaper than the last equivilent
> 
> downside is only specialist dealers will get it meaning prices will be kept high
> 
> if i could sell my clarion hxd2 id be tempted, i need a face off unit




where have you seen 1200 ? if you can get it off of ebay for 610 ?

i would htink retail would be in the 7-800 range


----------



## Barnie (Jun 2, 2008)

ctrhenry said:


> where have you seen 1200 ? if you can get it off of ebay for 610 ?
> 
> i would htink retail would be in the 7-800 range


trade magazine press release

that £610 on ebay is + shipping plus import tax plus vat so around another £250


----------



## ctrhenry (Jul 16, 2006)

Barnie said:


> trade magazine press release
> 
> that £610 on ebay is + shipping plus import tax plus vat so around another £250


thank the queen I dont have to pay all of that. I am waiting on shipping from that gentleman. 

I have people in Germany and Belgium and neither have seen them available yet.

I am going to give ebay guy a shot


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

VTECnicalAccord said:


> Interesting. Your DEX/DEQ combo seems pretty damn awesome from everything I've ever read on it. I _plan_ to buy a P9 combo unless something like yours or a P01/P50 combo pops up. Know anyone selling a combo like yours? LOL.


just a suggestion... y not use the denon with a bitone.1. i had a r1 running analog to the bitone and it sounded great!! no noise no pops or anything.. it sounded much better than my old w205/h701 combo..


----------



## VTECnicalAccord (Oct 24, 2006)

That was my original plan but i decided to change things for a couple reasons. One I've had the Denon forever and a change was due. Loved the deck though don't get me wrong. Aesthetically the deck's illumination doesn't match the dash and the DRC unit wouldn't match the Denon so I'd have to fit it elsewhere. Not a huge downside there I know but still enough. Also just started having second thoughts on the Bit One.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Can someone verify that this does 31band eq PER CHANNEL? We know it does 31 band EQ, but is that total or per channel (think: left/right eq). That's a deal breaker.


According to the manual it has a L/R independent EQ.
Just like the P9 it seems to be per side, not per channel.

J.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Interesting. Thanks for the info, Jorge.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

The P99RS has been delivered to some customers in Norway now, and a Pioneer dealer got one about two weeks ago (so I read on a norwegian car audio forum today). Sound and user friendliness is top notch, it is similar to the deq-90 processor in crossovers and eq, but has no limitations in crossover frequencies, they are fullrange from the whole spectrum, and also the TA steps are twice as fine as the deq-90, they have 6mm steps on the P99RS. Retail price here is about $1650.


----------



## Deton Nation (Jul 3, 2009)

Expensive.. Is it double Din?


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

No, its the one pictured in the first post of this thread.. Not double DIN.


----------



## kunstmilch (Aug 1, 2009)

still waiting to see what the price is in germany when it comes out there....


----------



## EvoTME (Jun 18, 2009)

in italy is said to be around 1000 eur, should be the same in germany


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

it will be relesed here in late jan/early feb..


----------



## VTECnicalAccord (Oct 24, 2006)

I ended up settling on these beautes!  Very thankful to the 2 gentlemen who aided in finding it.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

VTECnicalAccord said:


> I ended up settling on these beautes!  Very thankful to the 2 gentlemen who aided in finding it.


Congrats on the find! You are going to love them.


----------



## bigwise1 (Apr 2, 2006)

instalher said:


> it will be relesed here in late jan/early feb..


confirmed or just internet rumor?


----------



## BigMike66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone with updates?


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

ya JAN/ OR EARLY FEBUARY...


----------



## ToddRhodes (Oct 24, 2009)

I am generally an Eclipse-only cat but that is one nice looking HU...

Todd


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

instalher said:


> ya JAN/ OR EARLY FEBUARY...


 
Which puts it in line with CES in Vegas. Knowing Pioneer shipping history to the states, I would be willing to bet it will be delayed at least until March. Still worth the wait. I hope my situation, along with others, will be better by then so I can consider it.


----------



## kunstmilch (Aug 1, 2009)

waiting till january then...


----------



## Cstrife2 (May 27, 2009)

I cant wait till this comes to the states!


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Can anyone point me to a reputable source that says a US version will be released here in the states? I've spoken with pioneer several times and they have yet to comment on a US version of this HU. I really would like to know as my friend from Japan can bring me one over on the 1st of January 2010 since one of his friends is coming back to the states then.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

You're probably not going to get any confirmation from Pioneer until CES; assuming that they have this piece at CES.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

Ah I see, looks like I'm just going to have to pull the trigger on this one and just hope I can install it correctly since the DEH-P01 doesn't come with a trim ring/cage. If a US version eventually comes I could just sell this one off. I'm wondering how that changes the install process of a HU.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

has anyone used one of these yet? I want to pick one up once it gets warmer out to install in my new ride...


----------

